# projects for this weekend?



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

What are your projects for this weekend? I'm attacking the room I use as an office. I only have a path to the computer from the door and hopefully by tomorrow night it will be all cleaned out. I might not get it all organized (way too many papers), but at least I'll be able to see the floor and maybe a table top.

Post your projects and then post your success and we'll celebrate!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm... Well, today I will purge the bathroom linen closet! I meant to do it several days ago, but only managed to sort of open the door and look at it! LOL. The kitchen floor needs some attention, so I should also mop, too. 

Thanks, *pinemead*! I'll post back when everything is done! And I'm sending good vibes toward your office, too! :dance:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks, Murron. But if I don't get off this computer, I'm not going to get anything done! I'm off. Really. Signing off now. Ok, maybe after I check one more forum....


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

:Bawling: Nothing. Nothing got done today! I tried, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be. That's okay. At least I peeked at the linen closet... again. Well, I think tomorrow is looking better. *Pinemead* - Keep inspiring - I'll check back!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

uh the linen closet what a mess i perfer not to go in there unless i really have to. i didnt get anything done today either mabey tommrow ill vaccum.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

sort the kids clothes! Seems like every three or four months my DD (11 yrs) is wearing jeans 2 inches too short!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, not much of anything done yesterday. I've got the blahs. There is a real possibility that I'll lose my job due to a buy-out and it's got me really down. I did stain a shelf that I got to put up in the kitchen and sorted bunches of seed packets. I'm going to do laundry and dishes, and then out to feed and move some pallets to the goat pen. It's cold and dreary here today. Then I'm really going to try to get something done in the office. There's so much stuff - it's depressing. Hope you all are having a better weekend than I am. Geez, I'm not being very inspiring today. Sorry. I'll post again tonight and hopefully will have some small victory to share.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pinemead* - Girl, hang in there. Remember baby steps! You did a lot yesterday! It seems like everyone is having an aversion-to-projects-weekend. I'm still going to attempt the linen closet today...LOL. I'll check back later!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, I did a *little* with the linen closet - I was sidetracked by family dinner! Tomorrow actually looks good - sometime in the afternoon, I think. Eh, I guess sometimes the "weekend" project extends into the week! LOL. Someone... Please inspire me!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

no vaccuming for me but i did do laundry


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Seems like it wasn't a great project weekend for anybody. I got a little done, but not much. I have 2 more weekends before I start the greenhouse up and all my time is spent in there. The greenhouse is a disaster, too and has to be cleaned out. I really wanted to get the house done before then - at least the living areas, but it isn't going to happen. I NEED SUNSHINE! I'll keep working on the house this week and next weekend, but the following weekend is for cleaning out the greenhouse. Let's get charged this week and make a plan for the weekend! Even if it's a 2' square space.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

never did sort the kids clothes LOL
But I did clean and reorganize the cabinets under my sink this morning! YEAH ME!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah moongirl! You did a task that I've put off because it's going to take hours. It's still on my list, though. Congrats!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Plans for Sunday...tackle the refrigerator and freezer and pantry cabinets. My dd (4 yrs. old) loves to rearrange them while I am at work. Tax return should be here next Friday then a major stock up shopping! YEAH!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I need to file my taxes - I'm working on them now (just taking a break to check in here). I hope to have everything about ready to file before the weekend is over - done and e-filed would be even better. 

I have some shelves to finish putting up in the utility room, and I'd like to get all the various cleaners out from under the kitchen sink and stored up on the shelves, away from the dgks. 

Still have the ongoing outdoor projects, such as barn cleaning, and the storage room project, which has been on hold for the last few weeks. If I get to it, great, but I'm not putting in on my list...too much on it already.

Also intend to get outside in the daylight and exercise (barn cleaning?) for at least a little while each day.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

moongirl said:


> Plans for Sunday...tackle the refrigerator and freezer and pantry cabinets. My dd (4 yrs. old) loves to rearrange them while I am at work. Tax return should be here next Friday then a major stock up shopping! YEAH!!



Finally finished the fridge and freezer!! We are doing the shopping tomorrow. My freezer is sooooo empty right now. I made them eat everything this week.LOL


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I sorted thru the bottom of my bedroom closet , didnt go thru clothes, just the junk. I was able to pitch quite a lot of stuff that I really didnt need. Restacked and reboxed. Was able to put some new stuff from my room in there. I gained more floor space in my room.. Yay!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Way to go, Sumer!!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

tried my hand at making laundry soap and fabric softener, I havent used them yet since I have some store bought left. Also tried the window cleaner made with rubbing alcohol that I tired yesterday and I love it no streaky windows! Today its Sunday dinner with family and friends so I gotta give the house a pick up and run to the store, I decided to cook a pork roast and Im out.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like everyone is back in the swing this week, LOL! I love the inspiration I get here, too. 

I think I'll paint the inside of the linen closet now that it's all reconstructed and clean. And now that there's not much "stuff" in there, it will be easy to empty out for painting! 

Hmm... Maybe I'll tackle the laundry area in the basement. It needs a good sweeping and I've got random stray shirts and such that are hanging out in baskets, waiting to be put away, or possibly taken to Salvation Army!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Have three days off this weekend. Thinl I will try to tackle our bedroom closet. Decided the typewriter in there can go. Haven't used it in about.......5 or6 years at least. Have the word processor anyhow. Also the top of the refrigerator! Never notice it when your short! LOL


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

moongirl, I just got rid of my typewriter for the same reason. For me, it's nothing but the greenhouse this weekend. I have plants coming on Tuesday. Got to clean it out and get the new heater hooked up. It's really a mess in there. Best of luck to everybody with your projects this weekend.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

cleaned my closet out......funny. It doesn't seem to be any emptier??


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

moongirl, hasn't anybody ever told you that things in the closet multiply at night when nobody's looking?!!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I always wondered what that noise was during the night! Stuff gets busy in every corner of my house at night! LOL


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Moongirl. Closets? Ha! I remember the last time I did a major cleaning of our upstairs closet (used as both storage and DH & my clothes closet.) I took out half a pickup load!!! And still had no room to get everything back in. I don't recall adding anything that wasn't there before!


----------

